# Escaped



## Swah (Dec 3, 2014)

I mistakenly left the top of her cage off and went to work ( i was putting food in her bowl) later i got home around 10 and she apparently got out (the cage is on a dresser...its just taller than my shoulders. I felt HORRIBLE but she was ok no limping no anything that showed she was in pain. Now she is eating, and running on the wheel a bit she shows no signs of distress, i checked her poop theres no blood it looks pretty normal but i think she ate hair that was on my floor? it was in the poop. i checkd to see if there was anything on the floor she could have also wanted to eat and found a rubber part to ear buds with part of it bitten or ripped off which had me worried but like i said she is fine im keeping an eye on her. the only change in behaving is that she doesnt seem to be around me too much she lets me pick her up but when i turn the light on to see if shes ok she will hide or when she eats she just stops eating and will sit with her back to me. PS pardon the horrible typing its pitch dark in my room and im laying down


----------

